# I just found out..



## MaNiac (Aug 6, 2009)

something about one of my favourite comics. I'm very new to Furry art and don't know much about the community so please be kind with this one. I have searched here about this comic and found quite a bit of anger towards it or so I found. 

When I found this comic I thought nothing to it. I thought it was beautiful. Love was something that leaped out at me at the end of the story and made me long for someone to love and care for myself.

The comic is "Finding Avalon: Even now" and I found out today that its cubfur, which is close to child porn? Right? 

I want to stress very clearly I am NOT a Pedophile and think child porn is very sick, but when I first read this it didn't jump out at me to be of that nature. Ill admit the incest scene was quite, well, dodgie but in a way it helped the emotions and story move on.

All in all, im so lost on what I like, and whether I like this anymore due to what its supposed to be. I do enjoy a lot of other comics, mostly gay , but this one was more about love than sex.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 6, 2009)

Don't feel bad if you're a cubfur, it's actually pretty rad :V


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 6, 2009)

I wouldn't say I was a cubfur, I just thought this particular comic was quite beautiful and wanted to know what you all thought about it.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 6, 2009)

I've honestly never seen the comic so I dunno.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 6, 2009)

Well as a start its my avatar  and I can link you to it if you like?


----------



## Shaard (Aug 6, 2009)

You should read it. It really si a great comic.

and it's obvious and nothing wrong about liking that. as you said you didn't find out until after your read it, so you weren't attracted to it for that reason.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 6, 2009)

Shaard said:


> You should read it. It really si a great comic.
> 
> and it's obvious and nothing wrong about liking that. as you said you didn't find out until after your read it, so you weren't attracted to it for that reason.



It really has shifted my life into the complexity and majesty of love and I can't wait, be it male or female, to feel and give it in my life. 

I know it sounds a bit iffy and maybe a bit strange? but it really has.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 6, 2009)

Webcomic?


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 6, 2009)

Erm no I think it was published but you obviously can see it online too. I think they are called Softpaw Magazine.


----------



## Shaard (Aug 6, 2009)

Well not many people I have talked to have seen it. I have it on my computer and can upload it if need be.


EDIT: Just read it again and I forgot about the second half. Quite sad indeed.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 6, 2009)

Shaard said:


> Well not many people I have talked to have seen it. I have it on my computer and can upload it if need be.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just read it again and I forgot about the second half. Quite sad indeed.



Completely agree. Can't wait for the next one, at least there is supposed to be a next one coming.

EDIT: Why can't there be more like this, love and relationship ones I mean (Gay or straight) I mean yeah sure the sex side of Furry art is everywhere lets be honest but we have more needs than just sex.


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey, I'm a fan of cub work too, if done right. I think I shall read that comic.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 6, 2009)

It's in Softpaw for christ sake. Do you really need it broken down for you word by word?


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 6, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> It's in Softpaw for christ sake. Do you really need it broken down for you word by word?



What do you mean?


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 6, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> It's in Softpaw for christ sake. Do you really need it broken down for you word by word?



Softpaw = cub porn.

Stop reading it. No, really, stop.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 7, 2009)

if you got turned on your a pedo... no wait... your a pedofur


----------



## Kiba (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, my understanding is if you like it and you don't hurt something doing it, what's the problem? I mean, you have fun. Dont worry about other things.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 7, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> Softpaw = cub porn.
> 
> Stop reading it. No, really, stop.





Jiyiki said:


> if you got turned on your a pedo... no wait... your a pedofur



I've already expressed my *disgust* towards pedo's and am certainly *not* one, nor would I say im a "Pedofur" as you say. I mean, ffs its not real. The whole Furry fandom is based on enjoying the anthro fantasy and art. Besides I didn't fully like it for the sex scenes, I enjoyed it for the story and the love/relationship.

Did you just not read anything I put at the start of this thread and through out?

Quite ignorant to just quickly label me as a pedo/pedofur. I find it insulting.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 7, 2009)

MaNiac, don't care so much on what others thinks about you, just be yourself and enjoy what do you like, it's simple ^^.

Btw, if you like good love/relationship story try Fur-piled, I really like it.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks Kiba, think I will.  

Edit: Wow I like this site, Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 7, 2009)

You're welcome,


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 7, 2009)

One thing I will say is that its quite difficult to show all of the same comic you want, or am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Kiba (Aug 7, 2009)

mmm, are you in http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled.html ??


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 7, 2009)

Ah, two sites I like then


----------



## Kiba (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm glad you enjoy them


----------



## Razorik (Aug 7, 2009)

It really pisses me off when people are so quick to judge, and place labels on people. At least get to know the person first, how could you do such a thing without knowing who they truly are? I'm pretty open-minded and accepting of others, and so are my best friends, but I can't stand people who are so quick to have a negative opinion about someone or something.

Just remember if someone tries to put you down or flat out tell you you're wrong, it's mostly just that, an opinion, and shouldn't be taken seriously.

No harm, no foul - That's my belief


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 7, 2009)

Razorik said:


> It really pisses me off when people are so quick to judge, and place labels on people. At least get to know the person first, how could you do such a thing without knowing who they truly are? I'm pretty open-minded and accepting of others, and so are my best friends, but I can't stand people who are so quick to have a negative opinion about someone or something.
> 
> Just remember if someone tries to put you down or flat out tell you you're wrong, it's mostly just that, an opinion, and shouldn't be taken seriously.
> 
> No harm, no foul - That's my belief



*tear shed* You have no idea how awesome that is.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 7, 2009)

Razorik said:


> It really pisses me off when people are so quick to judge, and place labels on people. At least get to know the person first, how could you do such a thing without knowing who they truly are? I'm pretty open-minded and accepting of others, and so are my best friends, but I can't stand people who are so quick to have a negative opinion about someone or something.
> 
> Just remember if someone tries to put you down or flat out tell you you're wrong, it's mostly just that, an opinion, and shouldn't be taken seriously.
> 
> No harm, no foul - That's my belief





DiveBomberBat said:


> *tear shed* You have no idea how awesome that is.



Agreed. <3 for you. And all understanding people.

Can I ask though, for those that understand (obviously those you like it do), do you like this particular comic yourselves?


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 7, 2009)

I like fur-piled... but im definitely not gay or bi because it sickens me, even though i like fur-piled which is a comic where the main characters are gay and i really like it, im not gay because im sickened by gays... right guys... guys?  

FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU

Im just kidding, it doesnt matter if you like furry cubart or w/e.  As long as you dont become a pedo who like rapes little kids then its AWWWWWWRIGHT!!!

Also, im not sickened by gays at all or bi's.  Its not their choice and i really dont care.


----------



## Razorik (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm gay
l\__/l
(^.=.^)
vv
​


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 7, 2009)

Razorik said:


> I'm gay
> l\__/l
> (^.=.^)
> vv
> ​




omg same we should like totally yiff or something because we have so much in common!!!


----------



## Razorik (Aug 7, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> omg same we should like totally yiff or something because we have so much in common!!!



Nope, sorry don't know you well enough.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 7, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> omg same we should like totally yiff or something because we have so much in common!!!



I'm lost on you sir. Why are being like that?


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 7, 2009)

Im just kidding :O.  Its just that im making fun of the fact that the news says that furries always have sex.  Sorry 

EDIT:  Also, i found out on the website that it says that all characters in the story are over 18 and are just depicted as being younger.  So by definition, its not cub art


----------



## Kiba (Aug 7, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Also, im not sickened by gays at all or bi's. *Its their choice* and i really dont care.


 
what? you can choose it?? lol I'm gay, I born gay, I didn't choose it lol

We are not discusing about fur-piled, we are talking about a story on softpaw magazine, lol.

Please read all thread before post.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry i was really fucking stoned when i wrote that.  It meant its NOT their choice sorry ill edit it.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 7, 2009)

The hugbox is strong in here.

We shouldn't judge Frank Gembeck, we don't really know who he is. How -dare- the United States of America judge him! lawl.


----------



## Fuzzface (Aug 8, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Sorry i was really fucking stoned when i wrote that



HAHA! oh that made me laugh out loud.

anyway, i don't have any problems with bi, straight, or gays. and cubfurs are no exception. one thing that still bugs me are transvestites, *shivers.* I'm not going to go around saying anything bad about them. What they chose as thier life style is what makes them happy. good for them.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 8, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> The hugbox is strong in here.
> 
> We shouldn't judge Frank Gembeck, we don't really know who he is. How -dare- the United States of America judge him! lawl.



Hugs for you my friend.

Hugs for all understanding people!


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 8, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> Hugs for you my friend.
> 
> Hugs for all understanding people!



WOOOOOOOOOSSSSHHHHHH


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 8, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> WOOOOOOOOOSSSSHHHHHH


----------



## Kiba (Aug 8, 2009)

It was irony, MaNiaC... but don't even listen him


----------



## Xaevo (Aug 8, 2009)

ehrm, lemme say, this is FICTIONAL, not IRL, thus, you're not a pedo, otherwise pedo-bear would be hangin' around your neck already.

point 2, Avalon, never heard of it, seemed to be NSFW, not going to read it, especially when it involves cub, altough, i googled around a bit, read some stuff about it, still, not interested at all, i'll just keep up with my weekly dose of 2kinds, jack, VGCats, LFG and BDC

point 3, you have to know, we all like you! :3


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 8, 2009)

TechieWolf said:


> ehrm, lemme say, this is FICTIONAL, not IRL, thus, you're not a pedo, otherwise pedo-bear would be hangin' around your neck already.
> 
> point 2, Avalon, never heard of it, seemed to be NSFW, not going to read it, especially when it involves cub, altough, i googled around a bit, read some stuff about it, still, not interested at all, i'll just keep up with my weekly dose of 2kinds, jack, VGCats, LFG and BDC



That's fair enough. At least you didn't label me.



TechieWolf said:


> point 3, you have to know, we all like you! :3



Really?


----------



## Xaevo (Aug 8, 2009)

MaNiac, you seem to be a nice guy ^^
lemme tell you one thing, get on IRC NOW!


Techie.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 8, 2009)

lol ok whats the irc info?
Edit: Nevermind got it


----------



## Xaevo (Aug 8, 2009)

join #wolfpack while you're on furnet xD


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 8, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> I've already expressed my *disgust* towards pedo's and am certainly *not* one, nor would I say im a "Pedofur" as you say. I mean, ffs its not real. The whole Furry fandom is based on enjoying the anthro fantasy and art. Besides I didn't fully like it for the sex scenes, I enjoyed it for the story and the love/relationship.
> 
> Did you just not read anything I put at the start of this thread and through out?
> 
> Quite ignorant to just quickly label me as a pedo/pedofur. I find it insulting.



I never called you a "pedofur" or any other stupid furry word. I just said it's mostly gross cub porn.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 8, 2009)

God damn pedophiles... in MY furaffinity?

GTFO


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 9, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> God damn pedophiles... in MY furaffinity?
> 
> GTFO



Ok w/e.

And, no, I think ill stay.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> God damn pedophiles... in MY furaffinity?
> 
> GTFO



Fail meme is fail.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't believe people are so quick to judge. No one here really knows me. I say I like this one comic, that just happens to fall into a category and I get labelled.

I'm just going to say, fuck you all who keep neh-saying and are quick to judge others, i'm not a pedo and I know it.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> I can't believe people are so quick to judge. No one here really knows me. I say I like this one comic, that just happens to fall into a category and I get labelled.
> 
> I'm just going to say, fuck you all who keep neh-saying and are quick to judge others, i'm not a pedo and I know it.



I just found my true love.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 9, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> I just found my true love.



Really?


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> Really?


Yes.  Its you.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 9, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Yes.  Its you.



Holy crap. Wow erm, don't know what to say. What happens next?


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> Holy crap. Wow erm, don't know what to say. What happens next?



I have no idea.  Also, i love this thread.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 9, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> I have no idea.  Also, i love this thread.



Why is that?

That rage comment I thought would end it


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> Why is that?
> 
> That rage comment I thought would end it



This thread is just very funny.  Also, the whole time i was calling you a pedo i was kidding.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

Also, do you happen to know how to connect to FA IRC?  I have an irc client but i dont know the info.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 9, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> This thread is just very funny.  Also, the whole time i was calling you a pedo i was kidding.



Yes but others were being quite serious.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

I find no matter what you like theres always going to be someone to criticize you or make fun of you.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

Also, my mouse just stopped working.  Any idea how to fix?  NVM fixed it


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 9, 2009)

/Friends?

Kinda chatting through a forum =)


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

Lol i guess.  Now that i look at it this whole last page has just been us XD

Also, if your MaNiac on the normal FA site, add me


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 9, 2009)

My Msn is open to members, add me if you want.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

Sure.  I dont really use MSN that often though.


----------



## Razorik (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks like this became a general chat thread.
l\__/l
(^.=.^)
vv
​


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 9, 2009)

I like Jiyiki. You're a nice person. =D


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

I think Jiyiki is a pretty cool guy.  ehs friendly on forums and doesnt afraid of anything.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey guiz wanna yiff?


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

Sure letz doo eet now!!


----------

